

Ask HN: 3 hours away from getting the fiber optic 100Mb symmetrical at home - ritonlajoie

A technician is coming in 3 hours to install the optical fiber at my home. I'am very geeky, this is going to be a 100Mb/s line, symmetrical!
I plan to install my NAS on it as well as a VPN to access all my medias from wherever I am.<p>But is there anything you would do if you had this? Maybe I'm missing some great idea on how to have fun with that. Any idea HNers?
======
nolite
I have it.. hasn't made web browsing any faster of course.. but its made
working from outside of the house more pleasant. I put my main computer in the
DMZ, added a dyndns.org address so I could connect externally, and now I can
ssh in from whatever and serve out whatever. Makes it easier to do web dev
also without having to launch an EC2 instance, or pay out the ass for other
hosted services

